# Arab Mare Stolen 18/09/11



## paulineh (19 September 2011)

Stolen Arab mare - help needed urgently
Yesterday at 7:50pm Quote 
Last night a 20yr old chestnut Arab mare was stolen from my close neighbours. As you can imagine they are absolutely distraught, they have owned her for 18yrs and she has been with another Arab mare all that time who is very distressed by herself.  

We live in a very rural area on the Welsh/Shropshire borders between Meifod and Guilsfield. Like us they live down a small narrow dead end lane with the horses field next to the house. Unfortunately the field does have a footpath running right through it.  

I have a picture of the mare in her younger days if anyone can put it on for me. She is liver chestnut with four white socks and a white blase on her face.

Please can you all spread the news so we can try and get this horse back.

Thank you very much.

Tricia 

The link below will also give you a picture

http://www.endurancegb.co.uk/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi?num=1316371857


----------



## Dirtymare (19 September 2011)

paulineh said:



			Stolen Arab mare - help needed urgently
Yesterday at 7:50pm Quote 
Last night a 20yr old chestnut Arab mare was stolen from my close neighbours. As you can imagine they are absolutely distraught, they have owned her for 18yrs and she has been with another Arab mare all that time who is very distressed by herself.  

We live in a very rural area on the Welsh/Shropshire borders between Meifod and Guilsfield. Like us they live down a small narrow dead end lane with the horses field next to the house. Unfortunately the field does have a footpath running right through it.  

I have a picture of the mare in her younger days if anyone can put it on for me. She is liver chestnut with four white socks and a white blase on her face.

Please can you all spread the news so we can try and get this horse back.

Thank you very much.

Tricia 

The link below will also give you a picture

http://www.endurancegb.co.uk/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi?num=1316371857

Click to expand...

Cant see using this link......


----------



## Jake10 (19 September 2011)

I think it's only members of that site who can access the link


----------



## paulineh (19 September 2011)

If you go to the post by David he has posted a link to photobucket with the picture


----------



## Cuffey (19 September 2011)

I have PMd you as I cannot open link as not a member


----------



## paulineh (19 September 2011)

If you go to Arabian Lines (which you can get on) the picture is there


----------



## Cuffey (19 September 2011)

Picture from Arabian Lines


----------



## brown tack (19 September 2011)

Have you told Sally at Hereford equestrian, it covers your area too. 

A lot of local peeps go on there


----------



## OWLIE185 (19 September 2011)

Do you have the police incident number?
Has it been reported to horsewatch?
Has the horses www.nedonline.org.uk record been ammended
Is the horse Freezemarked and if so what?
Is the horse microchipped and if so what number?


----------



## MHOL (20 September 2011)

Contact Ali on 07794453911 of Shropshire Horse Watch


----------



## MurphysMinder (20 September 2011)

It is Beeston Sales tomorrow, might be worth a look.  The owners have searched all neighbouring fields etc?  It does seem strange thieves only took the one mare.  Hope she is soon found.


----------



## mtj (20 September 2011)

Bump.


----------



## pintoarabian (21 September 2011)

It has been reported on another forum that this mare has been found dead today in a nearby field, despite searches of the area. No other details were posted. Condolences to the distraught owners.


----------



## Princess_shamrock (21 September 2011)

God.... What a shame did she escape then and get hurt or was she stollen and killed, hope the owners get through it x


----------

